# Thinking about a pro sound card



## jwhite8086 (Feb 4, 2007)

Can anyone recommend a pro sound card ?


----------



## tweeksound (Jul 31, 2007)

I can try to help. But first, what are you looking to do with it?
Just stereo sound? Multi track recording? Do you need digital I/O?


----------



## jwhite8086 (Feb 4, 2007)

I need at least 2in outs and digital in out


----------



## tweeksound (Jul 31, 2007)

Something like this might be good. RCA I/O with digital I/O.

http://www.zzounds.com/item--MDOAP2496

I'm not very much into computer audio, hopefully someone can offer more help.


----------



## tweeksound (Jul 31, 2007)

By "2 ins and outs" did you mean stereo or 2 single channels?
Will you be recording from microphones, instruments, line level?

If so, there are a lot of USB and Firewire interfaces that might be good as well.t
Here's a nice one for cheap...
http://www.zzounds.com/item--MDOMOBILEPRE


----------



## jwhite8086 (Feb 4, 2007)

I want a good mic also want to try midi 2 i/o may be enough as I,m just playing with audio right now


----------

